# Monter/rentrer, en/dans/sur la voiture (Automobile familiale)



## Corsicum

Monter/rentrer, en/dans/sur la voiture(Automobile familiale)
Monter *en* voiture
Monter *sur* la voiture
Entrer *dans* la voiture
Les clefs ont été oubliées *sur* la voiture donc à l’extérieur, *sur* le toit de la voiture.
Les clefs ont été oubliées *dans* la voiture donc à l’intérieur, *sur *un siége. 

Grazie


----------



## itka

_salire in macchina
salire sulla macchina_

Les clefs ont été oubliées *sur* la voiture donc à l’extérieur, *sur* le toit de la voiture.
_Le chiave sono state dimenticate sulla macchina, quindi fuori della macchina, sul tetto della macchina._
Les clefs ont été oubliées *dans* la voiture donc à l’intérieur, *sur *un siége. 
_Le chiave sono state dimenticate nella macchina, quindi dentro alla macchina, su un sedile._

Questo sono le mie proposte ma, come sempre, meglio aspettare gli Italiani !


----------



## Necsus

itka said:


> _salire in macchina_
> _salire sulla macchina_
> _entrare in macchina/auto_
> 
> Les clefs ont été oubliées *sur* la voiture donc à l’extérieur, *sur* le toit de la voiture.
> _Le chiav*i* sono state dimenticate sulla macchina, quindi fuori della macchina, sul tetto della macchina._
> Les clefs ont été oubliées *dans* la voiture donc à l’intérieur, *sur *un siége.
> _Le chiav*i* sono state dimenticate nella macchina, quindi dentro alla macchina, su un sedile._
> 
> Quest*e* sono le mie proposte ma, come sempre, meglio aspettare gli *i*taliani !


Pratiquement parfait...!


----------



## itka

Merci Nec ! Pourquoi faut-il que je laisse toujours tant d'étourderies !


----------



## pennak

io direi "sul tettuccio della macchina", il tetto è solo quello delle case.
Poi non si dice "salire sulla macchina" a meno che tu non salga appunto sul tettuccio, sulla carrozzeria, si dice solo salire/entrare in macchina


----------



## Necsus

pennak said:


> Io direi "sul tettuccio della macchina", il tetto è solo quello delle case.


 Hmm... a me non risulta che sia così (Treccani):
*tetto* - *2.* estens. *a.* Copertura, con senso generico: _il t. d’una carrozza_, _d’una vettura_, _d’un baldacchino_, la parte superiore; in partic., nelle autovetture, la copertura dell’abitacolo, che talora può anche aprirsi in parte, mediante l’azione di opportuni sistemi, per aumentare l’aerazione e, in qualche caso, la visibilità (_t. apribile_). 
*tettuccio* - *1.* La copertura rigida asportabile delle automobili con carrozzeria convertibile. 



pennak said:


> Poi non si dice "salire sulla macchina" a meno che tu non salga appunto sul tettuccio, sulla carrozzeria, si dice solo salire/entrare in macchina.


 Credo che fosse proprio questa la differenza che Corsicum voleva evidenziare, visto l'esempio delle chiavi.


----------



## pennak

Be' in verità se ho lasciato le chiavi sul tettuccio allungo le mani per prenderle, non salgo sulla macchina per recuperarle... ma tutto può essere!


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao. 
La motivation initiale le ma demande, que je n’ai pas très bien exprimée, vient du fait que je fais très souvent une faute en Français, soit :
Quelque soit l’endroit ou j’ai oublié mes clefs, à l’_intérieur _ou à l’_extérieur_ donc _dessus_, je dis toujours
_« J’ai oublié mes clefs sur la voiture » _
Or il faut dire « _sur »_ ou « _dans »_ suivant l’endroit. Il est très probable que ce soit un corsicisme de ma part.
C’est pourquoi je souhaitais connaître le mode d’expression en Italien pour _« sur »_ ou _« dans »._
Mais vos réponses sont claires on dit bien « _sulla » _ou_ « nella » _comme en Français.
Merci à tous.


----------

